# Russian body shop



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I say Russian, could be any eastern bloc I don't know,
any hoos ~ Yeehaw or 'WOW!' You decide..........
(I found myself strangely fascinated by his videos)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wowski, excellentski workmanshipski! :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Its amazing his work but I'm not sure its a proper repair? I wouldn't want to be in any of these cars if they were involved in a second accident. Still its fascinating to watch he's obviously highly skilled.

This is what I mean:-


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to give the guy some Kudos for this:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I seen one of his video's last week where he put a new roof on a 5 series and it looked flawless


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Skilled yes, but all that compression and stretching of the metal must weaken it to some degree?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Something something cut-and-shut something something.

There's no question it's impressive but the steel will be work-hardened and hence more likely to crack IMO. I wouldn't want to rely on a vehicle like that to protect me in a bad accident.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Been subscribed to him for a while, he's very talented, but the procedures he does wouldn't wash in a bodyshop here, I think he's in Lithuania so they have to save cars more than we do


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome work, man has much skill. 

Making do with what he has to work with rather than this throw away society we have become.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I wondered about the metal work hardening with all that pulling.
I've notice some cars having writing on the glass, like you see on scraped
or auction cars, I wonder if he's resurrecting write-offs.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

the old addage 'make do' and mend springs to mind. BUT cutting chassis rails :doublesho


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

he's got skills , seen way worse workman ship in uk dealers


----------

